# [vmware like]en GPL ça existe !

## lbr

Par hasard, en lisant une revue sérieuse (l'usine nouvelle !)  je suis tombé sur un article concernant la virtualisation des PC. Ils parlent évidemment de VMWare mais aussi de XEN (manuel utilisateur) qui est une alternative OpenSource !

ô joie, je suis tellement content que je ne peux m'empécher de communiquer cette information à notre sympathique communauté GENTOO-ienne.

à noter qu'il n'est pas dans le portage ...

Je le teste dès que j'ai du temps ... (pas cette semaine  :Sad:  )

----------

## LostControl

Si tu lis la FAQ :

 *Quote:*   

> 1.3 Which OSes run on Xen?
> 
> To achieve such high performance, Xen requires that OSes are ported to run on it. So far we have stable ports of Linux 2.4, Linux 2.6, and NetBSD. Ports of FreeBSD and Plan 9 are nearing completion.
> 
> 1.4 Does Xen support Microsoft Windows?
> ...

 

tu verras que Xen c'est loin d'être le pied  :Sad:  Il faut que l'OS soit porté sur Xen  :Confused:  J'avais cherché un peu mais aucun soft libre n'arrive à la cheville de VMWare malheureusement  :Crying or Very sad: 

Dommage...

----------

## lbr

Pourtant dans l'article ils le mettaient au même niveau ... M'enfin, c'est des journalistes, 'faut pas trop leur demander de comprendre ce qu'ils écrivent !Last edited by lbr on Wed Mar 02, 2005 2:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

```
*  app-emulation/qemu

      Latest version available: 0.6.1-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 986 kB

      Homepage:    http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/

      Description: Multi-platform & multi-targets cpu emulator and dynamic translator

      License:     GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

```

----------

## guilc

Oui, qemu est vraiment pas mal, on peut soit installer un OS sur un dur, virtuel ou pas (j'utilise freeBSD et solaris10 comme ça), ou alors lancer des binaires d'une autre plateforme en ligne de commande (en théorie, des binaires macOS sur linux par exemple, mais j'ai jamai testé par contre).

En tous cas ça marche très bien, c'est plus léger que vmware, et il me semble que ça tourne mieux (beaucoup moisn gourmand en ram par exemple), pour la meme utilisation  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Oui, qemu est vraiment pas mal, on peut soit installer un OS sur un dur, virtuel ou pas (j'utilise freeBSD et solaris10 comme ça), ou alors lancer des binaires d'une autre plateforme en ligne de commande (en théorie, des binaires macOS sur linux par exemple, mais j'ai jamai testé par contre).
> 
> En tous cas ça marche très bien, c'est plus léger que vmware, et il me semble que ça tourne mieux (beaucoup moisn gourmand en ram par exemple), pour la meme utilisation 

 

ouaip, ça pourrait m'intéresser comme solution mais la dernière fois que j'avais regardé il disait que windows était pas supporté, comme tu l'utilises souvent, tu confirmes cet état ou ça a changé?

----------

## guilc

Je n'ai jamais testé sous windows en fait, je regarde ça ce soir en rentrant du taf  :Wink: 

Sinon, y a une nouveauté dans qemu 0.7 qui ne devrait aps tarder a sortir : un module kernel "kqemu" qui permettra de lancer les OS quasiement sans perte de performances par rapport a la machine hote  :Wink:  Un argument de plus en faveur de qemu (meme su ce module est closed sources pour le moment, l'auteur (fabrice bellard) cherche des fonds pou le realeser en GPL)

----------

## LezB

Un petit lien sur Xen.

----------

## Polo

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Je n'ai jamais testé sous windows en fait, je regarde ça ce soir en rentrant du taf 
> 
> Sinon, y a une nouveauté dans qemu 0.7 qui ne devrait aps tarder a sortir : un module kernel "kqemu" qui permettra de lancer les OS quasiement sans perte de performances par rapport a la machine hote  Un argument de plus en faveur de qemu (meme su ce module est closed sources pour le moment, l'auteur (fabrice bellard) cherche des fonds pou le realeser en GPL)

 

sur le site de qemu il précise que sans cet accélérateur, un programme tourne 5 a 10 fois moins vite qu'en natif, et avec 1 a 2 fois moins vite... donc c'est pas mal du tout  :Razz: 

vivement qu'il soit realesé (et qu'il soit aussi dans portage  :Cool:  ) pour que les autres architectures que x86 puissent en profiter

----------

## guilc

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> ouaip, ça pourrait m'intéresser comme solution mais la dernière fois que j'avais regardé il disait que windows était pas supporté, comme tu l'utilises souvent, tu confirmes cet état ou ça a changé?

 

Bon, donc je viens de finir l'install de windows (XP) dans qemu, aucun problemes  :Smile:  ça marche tout seul. PAr contre, contrairemetn a Solaris ou freeBSD, on sent un peu de lenteur... J'attend l'accelerateur avec impatience  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   ouaip, ça pourrait m'intéresser comme solution mais la dernière fois que j'avais regardé il disait que windows était pas supporté, comme tu l'utilises souvent, tu confirmes cet état ou ça a changé? 
> 
> Bon, donc je viens de finir l'install de windows (XP) dans qemu, aucun problemes  ça marche tout seul. PAr contre, contrairemetn a Solaris ou freeBSD, on sent un peu de lenteur... J'attend l'accelerateur avec impatience 

 

oki merci pour l'info, si vmware arrête de me prêter des licences pour du test, je sais où aller  :Smile: 

----------

## LostControl

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   ouaip, ça pourrait m'intéresser comme solution mais la dernière fois que j'avais regardé il disait que windows était pas supporté, comme tu l'utilises souvent, tu confirmes cet état ou ça a changé? 
> 
> Bon, donc je viens de finir l'install de windows (XP) dans qemu, aucun problemes  ça marche tout seul. PAr contre, contrairemetn a Solaris ou freeBSD, on sent un peu de lenteur... J'attend l'accelerateur avec impatience 

 

Je suis en train d'installer XP là  :Very Happy:  On verra ce que ça donne ! En tout cas, c'est déjà moins l'usine à gaz que VMWare  :Very Happy:  Tu as compilé qemu avec softmmu ? A quoi servent les qemu-i386, ... ?

----------

## bosozoku

Vous m'avez donné envie, je vais l'installer héhé  :Smile: 

----------

## marvin rouge

a y est, j'ai retrouvé la GWN ou ils en parlaient de tout ça: Future zone : virtualization techniques

----------

## zdra

Je suis dans l'install de winXP sous qemu... et bien c'est LENT ! terriblement lent !

Ce que j'ai fais:

```

# emerge qemu

$ qemu-img create winxp.img 3G

$ qemu -cdrom /dev/cdrom -boot d winxp.img

```

Je sais pas ce que ça va donner une fois l'installatioin finie, mais pour l'instant ça me parait beaucoup plus lent que vmware. Dommage. Sinon je vais tester l'accelerateur kqemu, qui est close-source mais qd même en téléchargement gratuis  :Smile: 

[]editJe viens de jeter un coup d'oeuil à l'ebuild de qemu... apparement il y a le useflag qemu-fast de prévu pour kqemu, mais tout est encore en commentaire.

----------

## LostControl

J'en suis toujours à l'installation  :Sad:  C'est pas rapide. J'ai dû recommencé car j'avais suspendu mon laptop pour la nuit et à voir l'installation de XP n'a pas recommencée au réveil  :Confused: 

Perso j'ai fait :

```
# dd if=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 of=winxp.iso

# qemu-img create -f qcow win.qcow 4G

# qemu -cdrom winxp.iso -boot d win.qcow
```

----------

## marvin rouge

 *zdra wrote:*   

> []editJe viens de jeter un coup d'oeuil à l'ebuild de qemu... apparement il y a le useflag qemu-fast de prévu pour kqemu, mais tout est encore en commentaire.

 

ouaip, ils ont prévu d'inclure le kqemu dans l'ebuil 0.6.2 : ca devrait pas tarder

petite question, pour quand vous aurez fini votre install qemu+XP : est ce que vous avez accès aux ports USB sans problème ? (je voudrais bien utiliser mon scanner, qui n'a pas de drivers sous linux) (et sous amd64, vmware ne gère pas l'usb, et vuescan segfault ...)

----------

## sireyessire

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *zdra wrote:*   []editJe viens de jeter un coup d'oeuil à l'ebuild de qemu... apparement il y a le useflag qemu-fast de prévu pour kqemu, mais tout est encore en commentaire. 
> 
> ouaip, ils ont prévu d'inclure le kqemu dans l'ebuil 0.6.2 : ca devrait pas tarder
> 
> petite question, pour quand vous aurez fini votre install qemu+XP : est ce que vous avez accès aux ports USB sans problème ? (je voudrais bien utiliser mon scanner, qui n'a pas de drivers sous linux) (et sous amd64, vmware ne gère pas l'usb, et vuescan segfault ...)

 

sous quel vmware?

----------

## marvin rouge

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> sous quel vmware?

 

je me réfère à ce thread (peut être un peu vieux, il est vrai).

```
etcat -v vmware-workstation

[ Results for search key      : vmware-workstation ]

[ Candidate applications found : 4 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  app-emulation/vmware-workstation :

        [M  ] 3.2.1.2242-r3 (0)

        [   ] 4.5.2.8848-r5 (0)

        [M~ ] 5.0_rc1 (0)

        [M~ ] 5.0_rc2 (0)
```

peut être que je devrai démasquer la 5.0_rc2, et tester ... T'as des infos différentes pour USB et 64 bits ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   sous quel vmware? 
> 
> je me réfère à ce thread (peut être un peu vieux, il est vrai).
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ben le 5.0 est sensé être le premier à supporter vraiment l'amd64, donc..

mais comme j'ai pas d'amd 64 je peux pas t'en dire plus

----------

## marvin rouge

je viens de démasquer, de m'enregistrer, ... download ... on va voir.

toi qui a l'air au courant, comment ca va se passer quand il vont passer de 5.0 beta à 5.0 final pour les licences ? fin de l'utilisation de la beta ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> je viens de démasquer, de m'enregistrer, ... download ... on va voir.
> 
> toi qui a l'air au courant, comment ca va se passer quand il vont passer de 5.0 beta à 5.0 final pour les licences ? fin de l'utilisation de la beta ?

 

voilà ue bonne question comme je les aime: j'en ai aucune idée, c'est pour ça que ça m'intéresse une solution de secours au moins aussi performante.

----------

## marvin rouge

Résultat des courses: je boote windows XP sous vmware, j'allume mon scanner, et pouf ! Blue Screen Of Death ! XP fait rebooter vmware, qui part en sucette ... bref, ça marche pas.

Donc je maintiens ma question, pour LostControl ou zdra, qu'est ce que ça donne l'usb avec qemu ?

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai VMWare 4.3 qui tourne sur mon amd64 sans probleme, mais evidemment sans acceleration opengl ...

Jamais tente de brancher un truc USB - ceci dit sur mon x86, ma deskjet 9300 USB ne marche pas, et j'ai la flemme dechercher un cable imprimante normal.

----------

## LostControl

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Donc je maintiens ma question, pour LostControl ou zdra, qu'est ce que ça donne l'usb avec qemu ?

 

Bon j'ai toujours pas réussi à installer XP  :Sad:  Je vais retenter un coup mais c'est tellement long...

Sinon j'ai un pote qui utilise VMWare. On a essayé de brancher un dongle USB Bluetooth une fois et... ça a marché  :Very Happy:  En tout cas XP a reconnu le nouveau périphérique USB et a installé un driver générique. Par contre on a pas poussé les tests plus loin. Donc oui, l'USB a l'air d'être tout à fait généré dans VMWare.

A+

----------

## j_c_p

Bon, comme j'ai fait la manip hier avec le qemu cvs et kqemu (compilation à la main, comme indiqué sur le site http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/ ), quelques screenshots de la bête en action  :Laughing:  :

http://jcp.lespotos.com/images/WinXP-15.jpg

http://jcp.lespotos.com/images/WinXP-36.jpg

http://jcp.lespotos.com/images/WinXP-38.jpg

http://jcp.lespotos.com/images/WinXP-39.jpg

http://jcp.lespotos.com/images/WinXP-72.jpg

 *Quote:*   

> [22:51][jcp@phoenix] 
> 
> [~] > lsmod | grep kqemu 
> 
> kqemu                  41736  2

 

http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/kqemu-doc.html

http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/02/19/1538231&tid=190&tid=126&tid=1

Sinon, pour la question sur l'usb, ça ne fonctionne pas (mais, c'est un projet qui débute).

Plus d'infos dans ce topic notamment.

édit : un petit résumé fait à la va vite -> (je tutoie, je sais  :Laughing: )

1/ tu prends le dernier snapshot qemu-snapshot-2005-03-09_23.tar.bz2 dispo -> http://www.dad-answers.com/qemu/

J'ai pris le 2005-03-08_23 hier, mais ça ne doit pas bcp changer. 

2/ tu prends kqemu-0.6.2-1.tar.gz dispo http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/download.html

3/ Il faut que ton noyau ait l'option tun/tap activé : device drivers -> Networking support -> Network device support -> Universal TUN/TAP device driver support (je l'ai mis en dur pour info, mais tu peux tout à fait le mettre en module) 

4/ emerge texi2html (tu en auras besoin par la suite ) 

5/ Installation proprement dite : 

Tu mets le qemu-snapshot ds /tmp (par exemple), puis 

cd /tmp/ 

tar xvjf qemu-snapshot-2005-03-08_23.tar.bz2 

cd qemu-snapshot-2005-03-08_23/ 

Ensuite, tu mets kqemu ds le répertoire snapshot décompressé, genre, j'ai fait : 

mv /home/jcp/kqemu-0.6.2-1.tar.gz /tmp/qemu-snapshot-2005-03-08_23 

Puis, en étant dans le rép snapshot :tar zxvf kqemu-0.6.2-1.tar.gz 

ensuite, tjrs ds ce même répertoire : 

make clean

./configure 

make 

make install 

modprobe kqemu 

mknod /dev/kqemu c 250 0 

chmod 666 /dev/kqemu 

6/ tu passes ensuite en user, pour réserver de la place pour l'installation de ton OS : 

chez moi, je me place ds /mnt/Maxtor8G/jcpTest2/ 

dd of=winXP.img bs=1024 seek=6000000 count=0 (la taille me convient pour mon WinXP ). 

7/ tu mets ton CD de Windows dans ton lecteur CD (/dev/hdb chez moi) et tu lances l'installation (cf le man qemu pour le détail) : 

qemu -hdd /mnt/Maxtor8G/jcpTest2/winXP.img -cdrom /dev/hdb -boot d -std-vga -k fr 

ça s'installe bien (c'est long, mais ça ne présage pas de la rapidité de réaction de l'OS ) ... 

8/ Une fois que tout est bien installé, tu peux lancer ton OS, avec : 

qemu  -hdd /mnt/Maxtor8G/jcpTest2/winXP.img  -boot c /mnt/Maxtor8G/jcpTest2/winXP.img -user-net -localtime -m 256 

NB : ctrl alt pour faire passer la souris de l'émulateur à l'hôte (pareil pour le clavier je crois). 

NB2 : j'ai mis kqemu ds /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 aussi (j'aime bien ce windows émulé ). 

NB3 : -full-screen pour passer l'ému en full screen qq soit la résolution (ctrl alt f).

édit : ajout de make clean  :Wink: .

----------

## zdra

Moi j'ai abandonné, mon windows crachait à tout les coups apres l'install sur le logo BIENVENU, si je me rappels apres je suis sensé avoir qq petits messages pour configurer les utilisateurs de l'ordi, mais ils sont jamais arrivé (j'ai laissé tourner une nuit entiere). Donc j'ai gentillement viré les 3Go que ça me prenait.

Sinon je viens d'essayer longhorn-preview sous vmware, là c'est plus grave, non seulement c'est utra lent à installer, mais apres j'ai un bleu-screen-of-dead de longhorn suivi d'un reboot (de la machine virtuelle) d'office apres 35secondes d'uptime, quoi que je fasse. fin bon on va dire que c'est normal, un windows préview, sur une machine virtuel dont le support est aussi en teste tout ça additionné ça m'aurait étonné que ça marche  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Moi j'ai abandonné, mon windows crachait à tout les coups apres l'install sur le logo BIENVENU, si je me rappels apres je suis sensé avoir qq petits messages pour configurer les utilisateurs de l'ordi, mais ils sont jamais arrivé (j'ai laissé tourner une nuit entiere). Donc j'ai gentillement viré les 3Go que ça me prenait.
> 
> Sinon je viens d'essayer longhorn-preview sous vmware, là c'est plus grave, non seulement c'est utra lent à installer, mais apres j'ai un bleu-screen-of-dead de longhorn suivi d'un reboot (de la machine virtuelle) d'office apres 35secondes d'uptime, quoi que je fasse. fin bon on va dire que c'est normal, un windows préview, sur une machine virtuel dont le support est aussi en teste tout ça additionné ça m'aurait étonné que ça marche 

 

oui surtout que je me souviens pas avoir vu windows longhorn parmi les os supportés par vmware...

----------

## zdra

supporté oui, mais expérimentalement

----------

## spider312

Pour info, il y a la version CVS de qemu dans l'overlay zugania : http://gentoo.zugaina.org/app-emulation.html.fr

et il installe même kqemu  :Very Happy: 

```
--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/misc/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/misc/kqemu.ko
```

Vraiment bien fait cet ebuild : 

```
 * Create the kqemu device :

 * mknod /dev/kqemu c 250 0

 * chmod 666 /dev/kqemu
```

----------

## j_c_p

Spider, je connaissais cet ebuild : 

 *Quote:*   

> [phoenix][/home/jcp]$ emerge -pv qemu-cvs
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

Ce qui me gêne le plus, c'est la dépendance avec sudo, car il y a moyen de l'éviter, suivant ce que l'on veut faire (et avec sudo, ce n'est pas très secure, voir les commentaires sur qemu portant sur ce point).

De plus, j'aime bien mettre mon installation là où je veux avec ce programme, en connaissant ce qui tourne derrière, surtout si des processus root tournent comme avec sudo  :Evil or Very Mad: .

----------

## spider312

bah chuis content pour toi, mais y'a des flemmards qui utilisent déja sudo, donc qui se foutent un peu de ce détail  :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

## zdra

Voilà, qemu-0.7.0 est sorti !!! et l'ebuild est dispo en ~x86 avec un useflag kqemu  :Smile:  je compile ça en tapant ces mots  :Very Happy: 

----------

## penguin_totof

euh, juste comme ca, est ce qu'il y a moyen de faire tourner mac OS X avec qemu?

en "multi boot"avec windows ou autre aussi?

 :Smile:   :Question: 

----------

## arlequin

 *penguin_totof wrote:*   

> euh, juste comme ca, est ce qu'il y a moyen de faire tourner mac OS X avec qemu?
> 
> en "multi boot"avec windows ou autre aussi?
> 
>  

 

Non... mais impossible n'est pas français :

```
tom@hybrid /home/tom/IUP/POO/projet $ esearch pearpc

[ Results for search key : pearpc ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  app-emulation/pearpc

      Latest version available: 0.3.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 627 kB

      Homepage:    http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/

      Description: PowerPC Architecture Emulator

      License:     GPL-2

```

Note : par ici les captures d'écran

----------

